# Vehicle Ownership Transfer



## magoo (Nov 18, 2008)

I am looking for advise on the documentation and procedure required for the transfer of ownership of a second hand car to the about to be new owner , me.

I have the following noted but would appreciate confirmation :

Original Certificate of Vehicle
Original Receipt of Registration.
Deed of Sale - sales agreement - is this required to be notarised and if so who normally covers this cost ?
Copy of buyers and sellers ID - is this to be signed three times and or are three copies required ?
Receipt from the seller to the buyer for monies paid.

I assume one goes to LTO to have the vehicle checked for its legal and roadworthy status and from there to the lawyer to have a Deed of Sale notarised and lastly back to LTO to have the vehicle registered to the new owner.

Is there more ?


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I would run the plate (by text message to LTO) and make sure that there is no LTO apprehension or alarms on the vehicle. Is there a chance that it is smuggled? I only ask because almost all "big bikes", muscle cars, hot rods, ect, are. The sales agreement, copies of ID, ect are to prove that you bought it but I dont know if you need them at LTO or not as I always have my brother in law do non appearance rego's for me. After that you will need original O.R. and definitely original C.R. ( basically the title in P.I.)
It helps quite a bit if the plate is from the LTO where you live. Dilliman if living in the Manila area, Olongapo if in Subic, ect... That keeps H.P.G. at bay. Someone here probably has a better answer than me but I hope that helps a little. Cheers.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sold our car yesterday. The buyer is a friend. She did not even test drive. She came to our house with her sister, the "deed" which we filled up and the person who notarized the deed. We paid 1500 pesos. The sister and notarizer then took off to transfer title, insurance, etc. I don't know what else is involved. The buyer and I went to the bank - she withdrew pesos, I bought dollars.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This probably one area I'd have a family friend (authorized fixer), ask at the LTO counter who can help you and then have them handle the transactions if we go in as expats in some area's it's gonna be a long and stressful day or many days.


----------



## magoo (Nov 18, 2008)

pijoe said:


> I would run the plate (by text message to LTO) and make sure that there is no LTO apprehension or alarms on the vehicle. Is there a chance that it is smuggled? I only ask because almost all "big bikes", muscle cars, hot rods, ect, are. The sales agreement, copies of ID, ect are to prove that you bought it but I dont know if you need them at LTO or not as I always have my brother in law do non appearance rego's for me. After that you will need original O.R. and definitely original C.R. ( basically the title in P.I.)
> It helps quite a bit if the plate is from the LTO where you live. Dilliman if living in the Manila area, Olongapo if in Subic, ect... That keeps H.P.G. at bay. Someone here probably has a better answer than me but I hope that helps a little. Cheers.


Thank for the heads up pijoe - ran the number by LTO this morning - the reply was " No record found . P2.50/text.x01 - interestingly and coincidentally I was at the owners yard last week and there were , amongst many other vehicles , two status marque brand new top of the range high power bikes !


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Macgoo said:


> Thank for the heads up pijoe - ran the number by LTO this morning - the reply was " No record found . P2.50/text.x01 - interestingly and coincidentally I was at the owners yard last week and there were , amongst many other vehicles , two status marque brand new top of the range high power bikes !


You may have an issue as it should have come back with Plate # ,Model, Year, Color, Registered last Month, day year, Has no LTO Apprehension Has no LTO Alarm. Is it possible that the vehicle is not currently registered?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it's time to run away, and I would be very suspicious of any offer from the current owner to fix it for you.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I think it's time to run away, and I would be very suspicious of any offer from the current owner to fix it for you.


Agreed. I bought a vehicle last year, but I bought from a Dealer and they handled all the details to ensure it went through. They have to do right or they won't stay in business. Too many shysters and schemes for me to deal with an individual.

Fred


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Agreed. I bought a vehicle last year, but I bought from a Dealer and they handled all the details to ensure it went through. They have to do right or they won't stay in business. Too many shysters and schemes for me to deal with an individual.
> 
> Fred[/QUOTE
> 
> I made a guy fork over $10,000 dollars to fix a deal that got queered. It can be done, but not pretty...


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

As the buyer, you would also need a PNP Highway Police Group clearance. So if I were you go to your nearest PNP-HPG headquarters and verify that the unit is cleared.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

galactic said:


> As the buyer, you would also need a PNP Highway Police Group clearance. So if I were you go to your nearest PNP-HPG headquarters and verify that the unit is cleared.


LOL... I have had a few run ins with those guys in Barretto before... I kept my mouth closed for a while until we started to run into each other socially, its all good now..."free pass."
Pretty soon it will be time to break in a new group.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

pijoe said:


> LOL... I have had a few run ins with those guys in Barretto before... I kept my mouth closed for a while until we started to into each other socially, its all good now..."free pass."
> Pretty soon it will be time to break in a new group.


The HPG component of the PNP are a different breed of animals. 
They are the teeth of the Anti-Carnapping effort. 
Most of them are career officers from different specialized units.
The President have assigned them in EDSA to take care of the monstrous traffic jam. And this is their Day 1.






Back to topic


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> The HPG component of the PNP are a different breed of animals.
> They are the teeth of the Anti-Carnapping effort.
> Most of them are career officers from different specialized units.
> The President have assigned them in EDSA to take care of the monstrous traffic jam. And this is their Day 1.
> ...


Very impressive! If it works that well most of the time it would pay to keep them there and even enlarge their service to other areas of the city.


----------

